
Google Penguin Creates Mass Unemployment in India - progga
http://www.affiliatetemple.com/google-penguin-creates-mass-unemployment-in-india/
======
jblow
ARticle looks completely fake? Picture looks Photoshopped, no actual non-
generic humans referenced in the text? Link bait? Why is this here?

~~~
chokma
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/girirajnet/3621281339/in/photos...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/girirajnet/3621281339/in/photostream/)
==> looks like this image is from 2009

------
X4
I'm upvoting this because I believe in the credibility and intelligence of the
HN folks. Getting trapped by fake posts like this is the best way to detect
fake posts in the future.

Eye openers like chokma do a good job on this, but without people like him,
how would your healthy mind tell you that this is fake? Exactly.

I think you see the irony in progga's post..

------
Achshar
They are just a bunch of misinformed people who think goggle destroyed their
legitimate business when it actually is neither business nor legitimate.

I am an Indian and i know a few people who claim to be "SEO Expert" and moved
to Delhi for "a high paying job". This makes no sense. They are outright
scammers and are mad that Google degraded poor SEO work? They call themselves
"programmers" but all they really do is exactly what article states, poor SEO.
I feel ashamed, we are better than this. There is someone in article who says
he taught his 6yo to "link build", that is ridiculous.

SEO is not art, if anything it is easy to over-do SEO which is exactly what is
happening here. They take it way too seriously.

~~~
ameyp
It's a fake article, don't get your knickers up in a bunch.

------
DiabloD3
That article is nuts, it basically says all these people are scammers of some
sort or another, and Penguin screwed their business model over.

This is a bad thing?

~~~
Canuteson
You mean people shouldn't be surprised when their livelihood disappears after
building a business out of shady marketing techniques?

------
mjcohenw
Seems only fair.

